# So, who's going to get the new 4G iPhone?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm a current 32GB 3GS owner, but I'll definitely be getting the new 4G iPhone (iPhone HD?) on launch day.

My reason is simple - the better camera. 5MP plus better low light response, and a flash. 

I've taken 2000+ photos with my 3GS - my iPhone has completely replaced any digital camera that is not my SLR. As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you, and since I always have my iPhone, it makes sense to get the one with the best camera.

I doubt I'll ever use the video calling! New camera = sale for me.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

New camera? Yeah, that's a nice update but it's still just a cell phone camera. I wouldn't expect much from the flash either, I've never had one in a phone that was anywhere close to decent. 

I won't be getting a 4G, but may upgrade to a 3gs if I can find one at a decent price.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Sign me up for the iPhone HD. I really hope Apple has found a way to increase the battery life. Oh and I hips the design is exactly like the photos of the leaked phones we've seen. I really think it looks great.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I too have a 3G iPhone under contract with Rogers. I want to get the 4th generation iPhone but that will very much depend on what Rogers does with my contract. I wouldn't want to pay too much to upgrade the phone. I'll be at 2 yrs in the fall so I might have to wait until then to upgrade.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll get it for sure, and my better half's gonna get my 3gs.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I just really hope they don't call it zune hd... i mean iphone hd.

but i'll be getting one. 100% for sure.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

bob99 said:


> I've taken 2000+ photos with my 3GS - my iPhone has completely replaced any digital camera that is not my SLR. As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you, and since I always have my iPhone, it makes sense to get the one with the best camera.


5MP doesn't mean better picture quality, quite often on this scale it's actually worse. I'd much rather see a cleaner 3MP sensor, or better optics, than a jump in resolution just to make it sound like an improvement.

Besides, unless you're going to print, or crop like mad, 5MP is total waste. Most of the online picture sharing crowd post sub or 1 megapixel images in the first place.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i got the 3G on launch day (July 11, 08: how well i remember waiting for hours and hours!) and the only question for me will be what's the earliest they'll let me do the hardware upgrade (i.e. if the 4G is available before then will they let me do the hardware upgrade before the full 2 years is up?)


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

July 21, 2008 is was my purchase date and I've been told that my upgrade date will be July 21, 2010. I am definitely upgrading my 3G!

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> i got the 3G on launch day (July 11, 08: how well i remember waiting for hours and hours!) and the only question for me will be what's the earliest they'll let me do the hardware upgrade (i.e. if the 4G is available before then will they let me do the hardware upgrade before the full 2 years is up?)


I'm in the same boat, but it looks like all the AT&T customers that are able to upgrade this year are getting bumped to June. I assume Rogers will let me off 1 month if AT&T is letting people that are eligible in Dec to upgrade in June....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

I'll be upgrading, I just hope my 3G lasts for that long!


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

I will be getting one, along with the updated MBP! 
Hooray for apple.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be getting one, if I have a job by the time my HUP date comes up (July 24th). If not, I will either stay with my 3G 16G (with a battery change at one of the local iPhone repair shops) or may jump to at 3GS.

I agree with some of the posters above regarding the camera upgrade. There is only so much you can do with a such a small sensor and a tiny lens. Best camera phone I have used, or seen, was the 3.2MP camera in my old Sony Ericsson K790. It has a good, all glass Zeiss lens, and a flash that really seemed to work well. It did end up creating a hump in the back of the phone, though, and got even thicker as there was a lens cover for when the camera wasn't in use.

Kostas


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

have to get one since my iphone 3G was slowing down and i sold it. Doesn't matter for the price i am willing to pay up to $550.00 for the iphone on contract. I will also get it on the launch day.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

alef0 said:


> i'll get it for sure, and my better half's gonna get my 3gs.


+1


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

If all the features of OS 4.0 are supported on the 3GS, I don't think I'll be compelled to upgrade. In almost a year, I've probably taken <100 pictures with my iPhone vs. >10000 with my DSLR, so I don't care about the camera at all. When I take a picture, it's usually with the intention of printing as an end result, and any phone will fall short for that.

If it does HD video, that I may consider it. I use the iPhone for video much more than stills.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

If I can do the same thing I did last summer with my iPhone 3G... then I will do the same thing.

I sold my 3G unlocked on eBay for $400, and then bought the 3GS from Rogers for $299.
If I can make profit on my 3GS, then why not?


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

If Telus or MTS gets it (neither have the iPhone or any GSM at all in Manitoba), I will definitely be getting an iPhone 4G. If I have to use Rogers, I definitely will not.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Unless there is a major new hardware feature that we don't already know about (new camera or "HD" screen won't matter to me), then I'll be staying with my 11 month old 3G S.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

yep.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

If I didn't get a new one, I wouldn't be doing my job. 

So many potential reasons, even then. I'm actually getting near full (not uncomfortably so, but close) on a 32GB iPhone 3GS; the camera should be significantly better once again; the front video camera could be useful; and of course, a higher-res screen would make the web, photos and videos easier on the eyes.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think my HUP anniversary is in August, so I guess I'll wait until then. I got mine before the 6Gb introductory data plan expired.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Assuming I can upgrade at the 2 year mark I'll be upgrading my 3G this September.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just looked at my account info and my 3year term is set to expire Sep 14, 2011 but...



> RENEWAL BONUS:
> 
> You cannot renew your agreement. However, you may be able to use your FidoDollars to upgrade your phone to one of our latest models.


You can renew your agreement on: July 14, 2010


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Forget the camera (inc. the front facing one), the better display and the A4 processor are what will distinguish this one. The 3GS is substantially faster than the 3G and it's processor bump was relatively small. There again, the new processor may not run at 1 GHz as in the iPad.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I will most definitely upgrade my 3G, but may have to wait until my hardware upgrade on September. I need more space, as I had actually got to a point of having to delete apps and lessen my music list to make room. So far the lowest I've reached of available space is 260mb... and come to think in the beginning I thought 8 gb was plenty enough :/


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Its the faster processor i'm most looking forward to...and the compass.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes - when I'm eligible for a phone upgrade. Certainly not before then.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Its the faster processor i'm most looking forward to...and the compass.


+1 on the faster processor.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I want the faster processor as well. Another thing is that I'd like two functioning speakers. I dropped my iPhone early on and one of the speakers stopped working since then.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

oh i'll probably do it. i need to call Rogers or check my profile to find out when i'm eligible for the HUP.

My wife will snap, but I use this thing way too much to NOT get the next one


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> Another thing is that I'd like two functioning speakers. I dropped my iPhone early on and one of the speakers stopped working since then.


I thought the iPhone only had one speaker...the other's the Mic...or am I mistaken?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I thought the iPhone only had one speaker...the other's the Mic...or am I mistaken?


the one on the left side when holding the iphone touch screen up is the speaker and the right is the mic.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

daniels said:


> the one on the left side when holding the iphone touch screen up is the speaker and the right is the mic.


Really? I thought for sure that sound was supposed to come out of both of them when playing You Tube or iTunes?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Benito said:


> Really? I thought for sure that sound was supposed to come out of both of them when playing You Tube or iTunes?


Nope, just one. Good news though since it means your phone works fine.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

It all really depends on the upgrade information that Rogers will put out after it's announced. In September, I will have had my 3G 8GB for two years. The faster processor, better camera, the ability to record videos, multitasking (which won't be available on the 3G model) are all things I'm looking forward to. I'm not exactly sure how Rogers handles hardware upgrades though.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

the release date for the new iphone may be on June 7th thats what im reading from many sites


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am getting one because my current 3G screen is all cracked (my fault, too many canadians and try to call girlfriend) and being held together by the Invisishield stuff.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been without a phone for 2 month now, 21 more days till the new iphone


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

daniels said:


> I've been without a phone for 2 month now, 21 more days till the new iphone


omg omg omg omg omg omg omg !!! 21 more days? thats it?! source!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Source: ME lol, Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy Your Mac, iPod or iPhone its going to be an year on june 8th and we all know apple updates their products every year. It might be on the 7th this year because of the WWDC and also AT&T has put a holiday block for their employees for June.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am actually getting rid of my iPhone 3G, replacing it with a blackberry. I have found my use of the iPhone would be better served with an iPad. I will be picking up a 32 gig iPad on release day if they are still on the shelves. If not, I will patiently wait till more stock comes in.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

daniels said:


> Source: ME lol, Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy Your Mac, iPod or iPhone its going to be an year on june 8th and we all know apple updates their products every year. It might be on the 7th this year because of the WWDC and also AT&T has put a holiday block for their employees for June.


Yes - the iPhone HD will be announced at the start of June - but likely won't be available until towards the end of June. A lot of speculation is it being released the week of June 21st. Of course that's all speculation.
So you better add a week or two to your 21 days.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i've payed $60.00 so far to Rogers just to keep my number, because i sold my iphone so the minutes are useless and im going to get the iphone from fido, i hope the new iphone is released soon so i can transfer my number.


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

KMPhotos said:


> Yes - the iPhone HD will be announced at the start of June - but likely won't be available until towards the end of June. A lot of speculation is it being released the week of June 21st. Of course that's all speculation.
> So you better add a week or two to your 21 days.


Oh yeah can't forget, add about 30 days for Canada's release.
So better to add my four and your two weeks to his 21 day.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thats over a month an half after June so what your saying is August? if i have to wait that long I will buy one from the US since its coming to them in June for sure because they blocked their employee vacation.


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

daniels said:


> thats over a month an half after June so what your saying is August? if i have to wait that long I will buy one from the US since its coming to them in June for sure because they blocked their employee vacation.


Yeah man, don't you know? Canada is always about a month + behind the US in terms of new apple products, or most electronics in general...

Look at the iPad.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

look at the iphone 3GS? if i remember right im sure it was released on the same day as US released it.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I just hope that Virgin and Bell get it the same day as Rogers. I am currently on rogers with a Blackberry. Their coverage is brutal unless you live in an urban centre. I think the only reason Bell (and it's subsidiaries) lagged behind Rogers last time is that they did not have their HSPA network up and running yet. But now that they do, hopefully they get the 4G same day as Rogers.

I am going to try going off the 'Berry for the sake of gaming. My 11y/o son who lives provinces away has just about saved up for an iPod Touch, so gaming against him is just one more way to stay connected. 4G vs 3G data speeds, slimmer profile, and faster cpu (and hopefully gpu as well) are all reasons to wait IMHO.

The fact that an iPhone will sync better with my mac, and is much better web-browsing experience, and has a better music player is just icing on the cake. I hope that that loss of keyboard, and BBM will ease over time 

~S


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

the minute you get an iphone in your head you'll know how to use. And Rogers, Bell, Telus, Fido and Virgin mobile will get it on the same day to keep up with the competition.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

daniels said:


> the minute you get an iphone in your head you'll know how to use. And Rogers, Bell, Telus, Fido and Virgin mobile will get it on the same day to keep up with the competition.


I would not be so sure about this. Apple simply has a track record of not being shy about making time-exclusivity deals to the highest bidder, especially in the past three years.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

oops meant to say hand


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Upgrade 3GS on Fido?*

How would one upgrade to the 4G. My 3GS turns one in early June. I heard Fido's upgrade policy is at 2 years. If I sell my phone through Craiglist or some other means, can I just buy a 4G from Fido?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

nope you have to stay with the same phone for at least 2 years before upgrading, that what i got told from fido.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Unless there is a major new hardware feature that we don't already know about (new camera or "HD" screen won't matter to me), then I'll be staying with my 11 month old 3G S.


Me too. I usually buy the latest and the greatest, but I don't really want to deal with the hassle of cancellation fees and selling my phone and everything. Also, HD video and a high res screen is good, but not a must. Many phones have these features already and I don't find myself attracted to them and I won't jump to the 4G just because it has these features. I'll just wait it out until an upgrade is available and see what happens. Firmware 4.0 just might be enough to make me keep my 3GS.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I just traded my iPhone 3G to a friend for a blackberry bold 9000. Not impressed with the blackberry, talk about a terrible UI design. Maybe its because I have been using the iPhone since its release, but the Bold is just a pain to use. Thankfully the phone didnt cost me anything and I have an upgrade to use at Rogers still and have not renewed my contract. I will either get a 3G or get a new iPhone when its released, or do both, get the 3G till the 4G is release.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kockgunner said:


> How would one upgrade to the 4G. My 3GS turns one in early June. I heard Fido's upgrade policy is at 2 years. If I sell my phone through Craiglist or some other means, can I just buy a 4G from Fido?


You can *always* buy the iPhone directly from Apple without contract or subsidy. The price reflects this however. 3GS is $699 for 16GB and $799 for 32GB 

Create your own subsidy by selling online (classifieds here, craigslist or wherever). I found that selling through the ehmac classifieds attracted only serious offers, and 0 spam.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I will for sure buy the 4G iPhone 

I got my iPhone 3G on opening day back on July 11, 2008 with Rogers special 6GB for $30. I called Rogers and asked if I can upgrade my iPhone and he said yes and that I can move my special 6GB for $30 to the new iPhone. Of course he couldn't talk about the new iPhone coming out on June 9  Oh well. I can't wait!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Adguyy said:


> Of course he couldn't talk about the new iPhone coming out on June 9  Oh well. I can't wait!


But did he talk about the one coming June 11th???


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes I was talkng about the new iphone coming out in June.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Rogers 3GS + 6G data. I'll get the 4G and renew my plan for an extra fee. I did the same last year with my 3G. 
Do we know the release date in Canada? Or we have to wait for the sales in US to cool off before getting any (the iPad way!)


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Steve Jobs should announced at WWDC at his keynote 

July works for me as it is my B-day!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> July works for me as it is my B-day!


same here. My upgrade date for Fido is Jul 14th...a week after my Birthday


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Elric said:


> I'm in the same boat, but it looks like all the AT&T customers that are able to upgrade this year are getting bumped to June. I assume Rogers will let me off 1 month if AT&T is letting people that are eligible in Dec to upgrade in June....


Rogers locked us up for three years not two... or am I having a stroke? I thought that we had one more year on our contracts? That being the case, unless they allow us to upgrade with early termination, the only ones getting the new iphone will be new customers.

B


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bilbo said:


> Rogers locked us up for three years not two... or am I having a stroke? I thought that we had one more year on our contracts? That being the case, unless they allow us to upgrade with early termination, the only ones getting the new iphone will be new customers.
> 
> B


I believe if you are over 1 year on your contract you're eligible for an upgrade.
That being said, even if you aren't, just tell them about bell, telus, etc... it will make them want to override the upgrade process.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mac91 said:


> I believe if you are over 1 year on your contract you're eligible for an upgrade.
> That being said, even if you aren't, just tell them about bell, telus, etc... it will make them want to override the upgrade process.


It's actually 2 years on Smartphones. If you have the 3G, you might get off easy, 3Gs, not so much. I tried to upgrade to the 3Gs, and they wanted $550 plus another 3 year signing.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

You're on a 3 year plan but can upgrade the hardware after two years (or slightly less). My two year mark would be Sept 14th but my hardware upgrade date is July 14th...not sure why but works for me


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not to mention that AT&T customers with smartphones that are eligible up to the end of December all got their bumped to June.

I'm sure if we're a month or so off of the 2 year mark, they'll allow it. Mine is July 11th (iPhone 3G release date)


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

When the iPhone 3GS came out, Rogers offered upgrade pricing early to 3G owners. I believe it was pro-rated based on how long you had the 3G.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I got my iPhone 3G on July 11, 2008. When I called the other day (May 22, 2010) Rogers said I didn't have to wait until July 11, 2010 for the 2 years, I could get a new phone now. So when Apple sets a date for the iPhone 4G, I'm there


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

hayesk said:


> When the iPhone 3GS came out, Rogers offered upgrade pricing early to 3G owners. I believe it was pro-rated based on how long you had the 3G.


I guess, but $550+ at both Rogers and Rogers affiliates doesn't seem like much of a "discount", but i guess they did let us upgrade a year early, for a price.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, it looks like I will be getting the new iPhone after all; I ended up putting my 3G through the laundry last week, and it is definitely toast. I'm using the phone I had previous to the iPhone now, and it is driving me nuts (Sony Ericsson K790a); its not a bad phone by any means, its just not an iPhone.

Kostas


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

No I won't be upgrading. I think it's kinda ugly, reminds me of a blackberry, but to each his own.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

mguertin said:


> I'll be upgrading, I just hope my 3G lasts for that long!


I have a one year old iPod touch. I definitely want to get the 4G iPhone, BUT, this scares me.

It is an $800 phone! and you are worried that your less than 2 year old phone will last?

I'd like to know how good the quality is on the iPhone before I agree to a 3 year contract and the upfront money.

For $800, I would think it would be good for 5 years!!! What am I missing?

Are any of the rest of you having problems with a less than 2 year old iPhone or iPod touch? If you are happy with your 3G, are you worried that it won't last the full length of the contract? And if so, what are the problems?

I hope I get great answers because I have been suffering along with my 8 year old Samsung phone that loses service every 15 minutes just so I can get the new iPhone in June, but I don't want to be putting out that kind of money if it isn't a quality device.

Thoughts?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

apple does not make cheap quality junk, any thing that apple makes is built to last a long time. And if your worried about hardware failure get the 3 year warranty.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, daniels. I didn't know about the warranty. Is that from Apple or from Rogers or from an outside insurance company?

I can't wait to get an iPhone! Yeah!

My buddy on here loves his 3G and he says he's getting the new one, and he knows his hardware, so I guess I shouldn't be too worried.

Thanks!


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

The new iphone shall be my first smartphone and will replace my current land-line and payasyougo cheapo cellphone I have now. For what I pay my regular provider, I can easily get one of the highest iphone plans through Bell (only carrier where I live) with fab5 national and use Skype for the rest.

One question, since the 3G, has the new iphone (ie 3GS) been released at the exact same time as the US or has there been a delay for Canada? I'm hoping to get one immediately if I can and really hoping that day is next Monday!!


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I'm going to sit out the 4G iPhone since I have just under two years left on the contract for my 3G one. I'll definitely consider the next iPhone though.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> No I won't be upgrading. I think it's kinda ugly, reminds me of a blackberry, but to each his own.


longer battery life is what many would go for.


----------



## whosyodaddy16 (Sep 13, 2007)

yup as soon as I sell my 3GS and my 2G I'll pick up the 4G

If anyone wants either of them let me know


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in.

I've wanted the iPhone since it first came out.

I think I've waited long enough and will be taking the leap.

I can't wait.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm with you mrhud. I wanted one from the beginning and I've waited long enough. 

It didn't help that someone gave me a 2G touch last year as a present so I could get a feel for how great the interface is. Okay, I'd change a couple of things but very minor. 

Here's to our first iPhone!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, i asked for an iphone last year for my birthday and got an ipod touch instead. But ended up getting an iphone that summer. This is going to be my second iphone


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Have you seen this: telus.ca? I am sure it is iPhone, but why the 8th? I am assuming the keynote is on the 7th, and I doubt it would be in stores on 8th... Does anyone know what day Job's keynote is?
~S


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

sheamus said:


> Have you seen this: telus.ca? I am sure it is iPhone, but why the 8th? I am assuming the keynote is on the 7th, and I doubt it would be in stores on 8th... Does anyone know what day Job's keynote is?
> ~S


My understanding is that it's either the Telus Smart Hub (a semi-fixed phone/Internet device) or the HTC Desire. Telus wouldn't give the game away for Apple by having a countdown on its site for several days in advance. Not to mention that Apple's keynote is on the 7th!


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

If the WWDC announcement is made later in the day, in California, the new iPhone would probably be made available June 8th, in the morning. 

I called Rogers today, and found out that I am eligible for a HUP as of today (I was under the impression it would be sometime in July). I told them about putting my iPhone 3G through the laundry, and they didn't say anything about the Handset Replacement Guyarantee applying, even when asked. They did say that it would apply to whatever phone I did HUP on, and that it would also apply to the iPhones going forward, but the iPhones do not have "out of pocket" reimbursement (which I take to mean any expenses. like having it repaired by third parties, would not be reimbursed).

Kostas


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Apple has never made a new iPhone available the same day or the day after. It's usually been at least 10 days between WWDC and the launch.

Realistically, I'm expecting the new iPhone to ship June 18. Maybe June 11 if Apple's feeling frisky.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I have also wanted one for a while and this seems like a good way to give my ipod touch to my son.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm excited for the keynote. Also, I am eagerly anticipating what Rogers will do for those who got the 3GS last year and want to upgrade to the new iPhone. Since that's my situation.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

im going to be shocked if they release it on the 8th, well what do they have to lose? maybe they have already shipped it to stores.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

daniels said:


> im going to be shocked if they release it on the 8th, well what do they have to lose? maybe they have already shipped it to stores.


 If they actually did then that means I was no less than about 20-50 feet away from them!  Since I was in a Rogers store the other day. Interesting thought.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

maybe its going to be delivered on monday by UPS to stores.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

1 day and 10 hours left! 1 more sleep!


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Crikey, Fido's "My Account" is down for maintenance so I can't log in to check my anniversary date...
I'll get one, but maybe not on the first day it's available.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Sign me up for one!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

22 hours!!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just did some digging around on fido's my account, my anniversary date is Aug 14... but seems my renewal/upgrade date as mysteriously been bumped forward to June 20th... looks like I'll be getting the "upgrade" pricing


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> I just did some digging around on fido's my account, my anniversary date is Aug 14... but seems my renewal/upgrade date as mysteriously been bumped forward to June 20th... looks like I'll be getting the "upgrade" pricing


Speaking of this, does anyone know where I can check my upgrade date on my rogers account? I'm talking about online on the rogers site.

I click on upgrade my iPhone and all it says is "You may be eligible to upgrade to one of the following iPhone models."


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> I just did some digging around on fido's my account, my anniversary date is Aug 14... but seems my renewal/upgrade date as mysteriously been bumped forward to June 20th... looks like I'll be getting the "upgrade" pricing


Aha... got in just now, same here: contract anniversary date is August 16, however renewal date is June 22.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

the white iphone looks like a toy phone to me. Will see in less then 12 hours whats steve has for us. See you all tomorrow at 10 PT Steve Jobs live from WWDC 2010 -- Engadget


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

A few things: the iPhone OS4 still hasn't had a final version shipped. It would seem odd that they would either ship the 4G with OS3.X, or with a beta OS4. As reports that latest updates to OS4 are solid.

I talked to a Telus CSR on the phone about pricing out a new contract yesterday, and things ended up getting pretty chatty. He said they have not received any training for the new iPhone. He said they usually receive training 2~3 weeks before a new phone comes in. I would think if apple announces today, then at least Telus would not see it until later in the month. My gut tells me this will be the case for all carriers.

Think about it, if carriers had already trained all their new employees on the new phones, there would be leaks everywhere.

I think that all Canadian carriers will likely get it at same time. If that is not the case, then it will likely be an actual timed exclusive, and Telus/Bell won't get it until much later.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

train them for what? its going to be an iphone everyone knows how to use an iphone if you've used one before. And most of the carriers dont offer training. Once i called Rogers because my iphone was asking for a sim passcode and she said to me i have no idea on anything about the iphone, you might have to buy a new sim card thats all i can say.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Likely just about the specs, how to explain the difference from one phone to another (to a customer), etc. I agree, should be simple, but not everyone follows this stuff. I don't think he was suggesting a weeks worth of training, but a briefing.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm ready to move from my 3G to the 4G. 
My son will get the 3G, so he is happy too.

E.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

gdgt's coverage of the keynote is pretty good. Where are you guys following?
~S


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sheamus said:


> gdgt's coverage of the keynote is pretty good. Where are you guys following?
> ~S


MacRumorsLive.com FTW.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, but they don't have any pictures. The pictures on gdgt and engadget are pretty amazing, especially the retina display stuff.
~S


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Wow - Shipping on June 24th to 5 countries... but not Canada!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sheamus said:


> Yeah, but they don't have any pictures. The pictures on gdgt and engadget are pretty amazing, especially the retina display stuff.
> ~S


MRL has photos; visit them.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

wilecoyote said:


> Wow - Shipping on June 24th to 5 countries... but not Canada!


Canada not in initial batch of countries that will get iPhone 4 on launch.

Do we deserve not to get it because... 
we have Rogers& Company ?!?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

katbel said:


> Canada not in initial batch of countries that will get iPhone 4 on launch.
> 
> Do we deserve not to get it because...
> we have Rogers& Company ?!?


I think it's because we won the Olympic hockey gold medal.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

wilecoyote said:


> I think it's because we won the Olympic hockey gold medal.


Make sense in this world on nonsense


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

Are we getting at least the iOS4 for the iPad ?
no mention from Steve but maybe I missed it


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

So, July. No problem here! Need to save up more pennies for the upgrade anyhow...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

July, , I was hoping for the new phone in time for my trip to Europe.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't upgrade till the second week in July anyway so it works for me


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

No wait - it does. July it is. Still very frustrating.

We don't even know for sure it's July. It's not like there was a list of the July countries.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

jakey said:


> So, July. No problem here! Need to save up more pennies for the upgrade anyhow...


Keep in mind that saying "July" now could easily mean "August" if the demand in the initial countries is very high. 

Didn't the iPad release follow a similar script? Demand outstripped production and so the Canadian release was later?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, even if it turns out to be August, I'm ok with it. My 3G is still going strong. (And I need to learn a little discipline anyway.)

I would hope it would be July. There's going to be a huge outcry with Canada not being among the first 5 countries to get it in June, so if we didn't get it in July, there would probably be riots.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

Benito said:


> July, , I was hoping for the new phone in time for my trip to Europe.


where is it the news about July?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> No wait - it does. July it is. Still very frustrating.
> 
> We don't even know for sure it's July. It's not like there was a list of the July countries.


There WAS a list of iPhone in July Countries:










Glad to know we're in the company of Luxemberg. 

And yes, "July" could still easily mean August if the demand is outstripping supply.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

katbel said:


> where is it the news about July?


It was actually just implied. The first 5 countries listed (US, UK, Japan, Germany, France) get it June 24. "18 more" (or something??) to follow in July.

So we _presume_ Canada would be one of those.

Edit: ha! Great! Didn't see that screen on engadget. Thanks!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

wilecoyote said:


> Wow - Shipping on June 24th to 5 countries... but not Canada!


in july though. not bad.

i called Rogers and they said upgrade eligibility is usually 24 months so i have until July 2011, but she did say to call back in a few weeks when they have more info b/c they might have the same promotion on as last year.

will be interesting to see if bell has any promotions for upgrading from rogers. I know there would be a contract to break etc.., but would be interesting.

i noticed that AT&T bumped up eligibility to 6 months - they know Verizon is coming onboard and might be a little scared of that given the issues with AT&T.


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> There WAS a list of iPhone in July Countries:
> 
> 
> But yes, that could still easily mean August if the demand is outstripping supply.


Who are the first countries to get it in June?

"Canada not in initial batch of countries that will get iPhone 4 on launch."

you are so fast
before I finish to write there is already the answer!


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

I could care less about it not coming out until July. I care about how much it's going to cost me. When do you think we'll get upgrade pricing plans from the companies? I'm going to put my foot down and go with someone else if Rogers charges me more than $200.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

We'll see. Last year Rogers let iPhone 3G customers who pay $100+ a month in their bill upgrade to the 3GS for the $199/$299 pricing. Fido customers got $100 bonus fido dollars. (whoopeee!   )

Re: The 5 June launch Countries - they are the US, Great Britain, France, Japan and Germany:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be in Cognac, France on June 24 when they are released ... unfortunately the likelihood of getting one on that date is slim to none, not to mention the fact that Apple stuck with the subsidized approach (which I'm very disappointed in personally). I don't think I'll want to pay full price in France and hope that it might work on Rogers when I get it home. Although one BIG advantage with buying one in France is that by law the iPhones in france have to be sold unlocked so you can use any carrier you want without having to jailbreak and unlock.

Maybe Rogers didn't want to play ball like AT&T did and move up the dates for users to upgrade ... who knows. For a while it seemed like Canada might be a "first class" country for new apple devices, but with the iPad and new iPhone launches .. not so much. I'm more interested in when we can get real content in the iBook store personally ...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

katbel said:


> Are we getting at least the iOS4 for the iPad ?
> no mention from Steve but maybe I missed it


When os4 was announced in march they said the ipad version would not be done untill the fall my guess would be the sept iPod event. On the bright side os 4 is now gold master for all iPhone and iPod devices it will support.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

Paul82 said:


> When os4 was announced in march they said the ipad version would not be done untill the fall my guess would be the sept iPod event. On the bright side os 4 is now gold master for all iPhone and iPod devices it will support.


And at no extra charge for iPod devices!


----------



## linzter (Jun 7, 2010)

SOOO disappointing the new IPhone won't be available in Canada until July. Work has finally coughed up the money to pay for my data plan (but I still have to buy the phone!). Was holding off on the 3gs until today's announcement, but not sure what to do now. I guess it'll still be a while before even the 3gs goes on sale in Canada (like it already has in the US). 

Maybe buy a used Blackberry to tie me over until the 4 is available, or at least the 3gs is on sale


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

linzter said:


> SOOO disappointing the new IPhone won't be available in Canada until July. Work has finally coughed up the money to pay for my data plan (but I still have to buy the phone!). Was holding off on the 3gs until today's announcement, but not sure what to do now. I guess it'll still be a while before even the 3gs goes on sale in Canada (like it already has in the US).
> 
> Maybe buy a used Blackberry to tie me over until the 4 is available, or at least the 3gs is on sale


?? 3GS has been on sale for the past year... pull your head out!


----------



## haber (Sep 29, 2009)

Gah! I've been waiting for iBooks for months. First I thought it would be available on my Touch when the iPad came out. Then I thought it would be available when the iPad came to Canada. Then I found out it wouldn't be released for iPhone/Touch until summer. Then I found out OS4 wouldn't work on my 1st gen Touch anyway. Finally decided to upgrade to the iPhone 4G. Since the decision has been made I want the phone NOW. I've been waiting for what should have been the 3rd week of June. Now we wait til July or August? I was planning on putting all my summer reading on my new phone.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

New question: black or white iPhone 4?

I have a white 3G 16gb and have loved it but I think the 4 looks pretty sharp in black.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

psxp said:


> ?? 3GS has been on sale for the past year... pull your head out!


By saying "on sale" and not "for sale", i think he's referring to the recently reduced price of the 3GS at some retailers in the US.

Interesting to note that they will continue to seel the 3GS as an 8GB phone, which is a model that doesn't currently exist.

Luc


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> Interesting to note that they will continue to seel the 3GS as an 8GB phone, which is a model that doesn't currently exist.


It's great - and building on the pattern they established last summer by dropping the 3G 8GB model to $99 to sell a boatload to people who are wary, but a $99 price-tag and established model make them feel more comfortable at diving into the iPhone experience. Then next year they probably want to upgrade to the latest and greatest.


----------



## linzter (Jun 7, 2010)

ldphoto said:


> By saying "on sale" and not "for sale", i think he's referring to the recently reduced price of the 3GS at some retailers in the US.
> 
> Interesting to note that they will continue to seel the 3GS as an 8GB phone, which is a model that doesn't currently exist.
> 
> Luc


Yes... that's exactly what I meant! Prices have dropped in the US, but not in Canada yet. If the IPhone 4 is priced the same as the current 3gs, then the 3gs will be reduced in price! Some of us are on a budget 

what's with the rudeness psxp?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Fido's site is all messed up... no 3G's currently available at all and there's some weird code when you click on the 3GS... perhaps they're editing as we speak?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

jakey said:


> Fido's site is all messed up... no 3G's currently available at all and there's some weird code when you click on the 3GS... perhaps they're editing as we speak?


Looks like. I'm getting funky stuff too. But weirdly Rogers is totally fine


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

jakey said:


> Fido's site is all messed up... no 3G's currently available at all and there's some weird code when you click on the 3GS... perhaps they're editing as we speak?


its been like that since 2 weeks ago, i think there going to get pre-orders started soon. :clap:


----------



## mac91 (Feb 18, 2010)

daniels said:


> its been like that since 2 weeks ago, i think there going to get pre-orders started soon. :clap:


you adding a few more weeks to your sleeps? lol


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

spiffychristian said:


> i saw some more leaks, and the white one is going to be white front and back! i'm excited!! i hope it's real! i'm going asap to get it!
> 
> but whats with those stupid 'seams' or black lines in the metal border?


Looks like im going for the white one again..


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

mac91 said:


> you adding a few more weeks to your sleeps? lol


not counting on it anymore, who knows maybe they'll delay it till christmas like they delayed the ipad


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

daniels said:


> not counting on it anymore, who knows maybe they'll delay it till christmas like they delayed the ipad


There's one big advantage to not being one of the first to get the new hardware. They've completely redesigned the antenna, so it might be nice to have a few million people try it out first! 

Even Steve didn't do so well with the wifi during the demo when he tried to show the New York Times. He blamed it on all the wifi devices in the building...but if that's the case, why did the iPhone 3GS load the page? And I didn't notice any of the bloggers I was following have any wifi problems.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

guess so but i want to get my hands on the iphone 4 so bad. I cant wait to try the flash camera.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a 3GS, and I won't really miss the front facing camera, or iMovie on the phone, so I think I can wait a year for the iPhone 5.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*white iphone*

Do females and Asians prefer the White iPhone more than the Black iPhone?

I know white is a popular colour for Asians


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the new screen, the A4 processor, the flash for the camera, the improved camera, the improved battery life, and the iOS 4 being able to run at full capability. I am hoping that it also includes the 512MB of RAM, but no indication of this, and no indication of what speed the A4 will be running at. The front facing video camera is essentially useless for the next while, until either Apple gets the carriers to allow video calling, or there are a significant amount of iPhone 4 phones out there. I don't game on my iPhone, so the new gyroscope is not of much use to me; although if they include it in other app types, it may be of some use.

Kostas


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow I love the new design and upgrades. Apple did a great job with this one. Sadly my cell phone geekness is making me move to a different device.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

too bad i dont live in US or else i could've went out an bought bunch of iphone 4's and sold em on eBay like these people. NEW Apple iPhone 4 16GB PreOrder 16 GB 4G HD Worldwide on eBay.ca (item 290443116574 end time 07-Jul-10 22:36:44 EDT)


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

spiffychristian said:


> i'm not asian, nor female.
> 
> but my current iphone is white, my ipod is white, my imac is white, my macbook is white, my non-aple electronics are white. i like things to be unified. but some may say thats a feminine trait?


I had a white iMac and MacBook, but now its MacMini and Macbook Alum.. and Black iPhone. I think the new iPhone 4 While looks a lot better in white that the 3GS did in white. Much more "fresh" perhaps?

The funny thing is a LOT of people then put cases on the devices anyways!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm really unsure about getting the iPhone 4. Since the iPhone began, I've had every one including the very first. So every year I've upgraded and pretty much paid for the new iPhone by just selling the older one. However, the deal breaker that will determine if I get one or not right now is a jailbreak. I really want Mywi on whatever phone I'm using so that I can use my iPad anywhere. 

However that just may change  Because that iPhone 4 is simply wonderful and I want one!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

There's already a Jailbreak for iOS4: Pwnage Tool update will JB 3GS phones and Redsn0w will JB the 3G phones. 

The question remains though, even if the iOS45 software can be Jailbroken, will there be something in the iPhone 4 Hardware that'll thwart the DevTeam... we'll have to wait till After June 24th to see.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

wilecoyote said:


> There's one big advantage to not being one of the first to get the new hardware. They've completely redesigned the antenna, so it might be nice to have a few million people try it out first!
> 
> Even Steve didn't do so well with the wifi during the demo when he tried to show the New York Times. He blamed it on all the wifi devices in the building...but if that's the case, why did the iPhone 3GS load the page? And I didn't notice any of the bloggers I was following have any wifi problems.


Ummmmmmm...... the bloggers were using MiFi's that were sitting at their feet. Steve was on stage, probably a metal stage, with 500 MiFi's in front of him, and we don't know if his WiFi connect point was behind the people in the audience with the MiFi's, plus they were using MacBooks that have a much larger antenna.

I think that the WiFi will be better on the new iPhone. I'm sure Apple didn't just connect the 2 antennas to the steel casing for nothing.

So, yes, the bloggers with their MiFi's at their feet had little problems getting WiFi to their MacBooks. Getting WiFi to the iPhone in that situation is a different matter.

And the fact that the 3G loaded the page (which I didn't see... I haven't watched the keynote yet) could be as simple as it was on G and the iPhone 4 was on N.

The WiFi on the iPhone will be fine.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Garry said:


> I have a 3GS, and I won't really miss the front facing camera, or iMovie on the phone, so I think I can wait a year for the iPhone 5.


Don't forget 4GS!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> There's already a Jailbreak for iOS4: Pwnage Tool update will JB 3GS phones and Redsn0w will JB the 3G phones.
> 
> The question remains though, even if the iOS45 software can be Jailbroken, will there be something in the iPhone 4 Hardware that'll thwart the DevTeam... we'll have to wait till After June 24th to see.


That jailbreak only works if your 3GS is the older bootrom. Mine is newer bootrom since I had my 3GS replaced a couple of months ago. 

Plus the only way I would actuallly jailbreak is if Mywi works. Which right now, doesn't with 4.0.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If I knew 100% there would be an unlock available from the get-go, I'd be tempted to pick one up and cancel the contract. It'd end up costing around $600.


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I'll be damned.

I was sure that the new iPhone would have been released around September. So I already called Rogers and got an upgrade to the iPhone 3GS (even though I had my LG VU for a year and 2 months). The thing is I wanted to get the rogers EPP program, but in the end I got a better deal out of retention center and grabbed the phone. 

So I got the 3GS and I'm really not sure if I need to upgrade. Sure I got all the features I need on the phone, but the processor and the screen are quite something... sigh. I really don't know... the market value of the 3GS is pretty low these days too...

Who is in the same boat as me ? haha. 

Also, pleased to meet you ehmac.ca community.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

chos3n said:


> Well, I'll be damned.
> 
> I was sure that the new iPhone would have been released around September. So I already called Rogers and got an upgrade to the iPhone 3GS (even though I had my LG VU for a year and 2 months). The thing is I wanted to get the rogers EPP program, but in the end I got a better deal out of retention center and grabbed the phone.
> 
> ...


I never had an upgrade or had to deal with retention so I don't know how it works. I also feel I have everything I need on the 3GS but Apple's magic is doing its thing trying to tempt me to get the new iPhone. It sucks that the prices on craigslist and eBay are so low. The iPhone has become a commodity, it's so cheap.

I don't know if I should sell the phone or not. If I don't sell, then by the time I want to upgrade, the 3GS will be useless so I might as well sell now. But stupid Rogers/Fido aren't releasing any details so I don't know how much I should sell my phone for or how I'm going to get the micro sim. I don't want there to be some unforeseen red tape that makes me phoneless. I can't afford to lose my 6GB data plan if things don't work out.


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I'll be getting two new iPhones and replacing my current landline and a payasyougo cheap cellphone. I can't decide whether to pay for the unlocked or just sign up for 3years will bell (only carrier in YT). I would like the flexibility of the unlocked one and having choice down the road when I move out of the YT and back to BC. However the price difference will be huge and in 3 years I will want a new iPhone anyways and so don't really care if Bell keeps the phone locked even after the contract expires.

Are most people going for the unlocked or contract?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Carrier locked actually makes the most sense for most people.

Usually, the cancellation fee is roughly the difference between the contract price and the unlocked model, so you won't lose much. You mainly want an unlocked phone if you either know you're going to switch fairly soon or if you regularly travel abroad and want to use a prepaid SIM instead of worrying every moment about call or data roaming rates.


----------



## Andy789 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll get one, but unlocked. Want to put in a foreign sim when traveling. Will likely buy it in Finland.
I hope to be able to do WebEx sessions using an app and the face camera.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm getting it for sure!
Called up Rogers and since i have had the 3G when it came out here they said I qualified a month ago for a new phone and also get new customer pricing. so hopefully they allow me to get the iPhone at a reduced price on a new 3 year plan, which i am fine with getting. This phone will definitely last me 3 years!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Any rumours of when yet? Googling and Twittering around, I still see nothing.... and the back of my 3G is peeling off slowly... but quickly speeding up....


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

mid july because i think the carriers are now ready for it.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

So... here's my theory on the white iPhone 4:

Apple states on its site: "White iPhone currently unavailable for pre-order or in-store pickup."

Regardless of how many folks on Macrumors are misinterpreting this statement, they do NOT say it will be _unavailable on launch day_.

Anyone else with me on this?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

jakey said:


> So... here's my theory on the white iPhone 4:
> 
> Apple states on its site: "White iPhone currently unavailable for pre-order or in-store pickup."
> 
> ...


i think they also mean not avilable for order on launch day in stores either


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, I'll re-phrase: unavailable online, but I'm betting that some white phones will be available in-store to some lucky folks.

Walt Mossberg already has his white one...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

you might be right we will found out in the next 48 hours.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Or I could be wrong after all... 



> June 23, 2010
> 
> Statement by Apple on White iPhone 4
> 
> ...


Statement by Apple on White iPhone 4


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

OOOOOOh does this mean theres going to be difference's on the inside?? can't the just paint the black ones white


----------

